

Ask HN: Anyone know how you can get a Google dev phone to make Android apps? - trix

Hi there, I am thinking about converting my web apps into Android apps to reach the Android market.  I do not have an Android phone.  Can someone tell me how I can possibly get a Google developer phone (other than going to Google I/O, etc)?<p>I realize this is somewhat of a ridiculous request but I have read blogs of people being enticed by google and offered a free phone to convert their web apps into Android apps.  So I figure there is no harm in asking.<p>Any insight would be helpful.  Thanks
======
holdenk
You can of course buy one. Or even just use the emulator (if your writing
fairly simple applications this may be enough).

